# parallel to usb converter?



## solly747 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi,

I have purchased the breakout board interface as the attachment. I'm wondering if anyone has tried running their cnc using a parallel to usb converter and if so, how well did it work?

I just prefer to use a laptop, and most only have USB and not parallel ports.

Thanks in advance

John


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

John I can't offer any advice but I'm sure someone on the forum can help.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Have you looked into a docking station for your model of laptop? Such a station could have the port you want.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

John,

I don't know if one would work but looking at the ratings on Amazon for the converter cables it looks like it would be possible. The prices are cheap enough that I would sure try one and see if it would work.

Just remember that there have been problems with CNC related to USB interface. My machines run on USB and I have not had any problems that I would contribute to the USB. I contribute most of my errors to the programer/operator of the machine.

I would be worth a try!


----------



## solly747 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi
Thanks for the feedback. Mike, Operator errors are something that I am expecting alot of. As for the converter, you're right it's only a few bucks and worth a try.

Failing that I will just have to build myself a cheap little PC to run it all.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

solly747 said:


> Failing that I will just have to build myself a cheap little PC to run it all.


Less and less PCs and motherboards have parallel or serial ports, these days. Parallel was once very common for printers but they've been mostly USB for ages. I think that parallel cards are still available though, if you want to go that route and build a PC.

I have no idea whether USB - Parallel adapter could cause issues for you though.


----------

